# Bersa warranty



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

I may need to have my Thunder380 serviced. Have any of you sent your Bersa in and, if so, who did you use and were you happy with them? Do you need proof of purchase? Mine is 7 years old and I can't find the receipt.
Thanks


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think if you call Eagle imports they can tell you who to call to send it in. I have heard that some of the warranty centers are good and others are not so good, so I would ask your question over on the Bersa site, and somebody there will know the best place to send it. There is also a member over there who is a Warranty Center gunsmith, and he may be able to tell you how to fix it yourself, or will definitely fix it for you. He goes by Wolfgang the Gun Doctor, and he seems to know Bersa's pretty well. Quite knowledgable from what I've read of his suggestions and work.

Bersa Chat Forum

You may be able to post your question as a visitor, or join the site. Lots of good info there.


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. I wound up taking it to a local gunsmith and spent less then shipping charges to have it worked on. 
I appreciate your suggestion.


----------

